# Pics from today (lots)



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Was bored so took a few pictures of Charlie and Lucy. My nieces came over so I got a few with the older one loving on the puppies.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Lance these are awesome pics, Lucy and Charlie look so happy to see your niece  Thanks for sharing


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Charlie is crazy about her lol. Lucy still bites too hard so my niece avoided her until she was asleep haha. Poor Charlie had both of my nieces sitting on him for awhile. One is nine months old and she kePt kicking him and bouncing on him. He just sat there and wagged his tail lol. My two year old niece sticks her whole hand in his mouth to feed him it's funny I'm not even brave enough to put skin between him and people food!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Awww love the pictures!!!!! Ms. Lucy is gonna be running that place, and poor Charlie is gonna let her do it..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That lil pup is too cute. Poor Charlie going to spend his life get run over by two of the cutest lil girls I seen. Seem like he is just tryin to get a nap.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you coming to the NM show? I hope so and bring that puppy! lol


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> That lil pup is too cute. Poor Charlie going to spend his life get run over by two of the cutest lil girls I seen. Seem like he is just tryin to get a nap.


Yea Charlie had to give a few flirtpole demo's to my brother and the nieces and we had already worked out for the day so he was pooped. Charlie is the calmest dog you can imagine lol. My niece's would kick him jump on him hug him pull his tail and he was just happy for the attention lol!



performanceknls said:


> Are you coming to the NM show? I hope so and bring that puppy! lol


Yep planning on being there. Haha not sure I'll bring her she will only be around 11 weeks old, but she might tag along for the socialization. Hoping to have Charlie in proper shape by then.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I think you need to post the flirt pole video of her..lmao She is soooo gonna keep you on your toes..lmao


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> I think you need to post the flirt pole video of her..lmao She is soooo gonna keep you on your toes..lmao


Do you have a youtube account? If so post it for me and put it in here if you want lmao! That video is funny, and she would do it for a long time if i let her!


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love it!!! you inspired me to hang a bungie hide in the puppy pen..lol they went nuts over it..lol I usually have a rope toy hanging by now but I've been dragging my feet..lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Stacia I want one like that! lol


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Would be honored to send you one....I have this litter spoken for BUT 2 pups haven't had the deposit put down and if he doesn't come thru by the NM show I can send you one if you are serious..lol Most of my dogs have high prey drive and this litter is no exception, in fact my Oden (the grandsire on top and bottom of this litter) was extremely aggressive in the show ring, to the point where I gave up...it was a behavior I tried and tried to correct but that was the ONLY time he would go nuts and corrections didn't matter to him.. At home or in public he was a dream, take him to a show and he would lose his mind..lol I use to laugh when people would be admiring him and ask what his bloodline was and see the shock on their face when I'd say colby (cuz everyone knows that colby dogs are so watered down they are just house pets)..lol *sigh* I miss my Oden, why is it we never have enough years with our dogs..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Lance, that is the way my Phoenix (RIP) was with kids, he was sooo good with them. I bet Charlie was pooped after all that play and attention. And lmaoo at Lucy on the flirtpole, look at her go, omg I just know Odie is gonna be the same way


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Lance, that is the way my Phoenix (RIP) was with kids, he was sooo good with them. I bet Charlie was pooped after all that play and attention. And lmaoo at Lucy on the flirtpole, look at her go, omg I just know Odie is gonna be the same way


She is a little hellian lol. She watches Charlie work the hide and thinks she is as big and bad as anything haha. If I give her a stuffed animal she will grab it and shake until she falls over haha. Then she will just crash and sleep for a couple of hours before going back at it. She is sleeping through the night but 6:30 on the dot she starts screaming to go out lol!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey she can replace your alarm clock..lmao

Odie has been playing with the hide too, not nearly as intense as Lucy, but its just hanging in the pen... Maybe tomorrow I can get scott and Anthony to help me get them out for some run and play time!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww yay my Odie likes the flirtpole  Fabulous, gonna have to get one made now, was gonna ask you about that. And possibly more pics


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be worming again tomorrow so I'll try to get some new pictures then..lol And you know I can get you a flirt pole..lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay more worming, and actually no I didn't know that, but if you would like to send one with him, let me know how much and I'll send it with Lamar  THanks Stacia, omg it is getting closer I can't wait  Odie you'll be coming home to ya mom-lady soon  I am looking very forward to new pics


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm you know I haven't heard from Lamar lately..... I'm wondering what is up with him.. I usually gets random texts from him but nothing and he was trying to sell a couple of his finished dogs on fb a week or so ago.... hmmm we may have to make alternate plans..lol no worries it will work out..lol Slim chance I may make NM after all, we will see if my plans come together..lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmmm well alternate plans are cool with me, I am still not sure about the NM show. I've asked a friend of mine if he is going but no such luck just yet, as I said we can meet halfway if not, I am down and I hope Lamar is ok. Hugs


----------

